# Fall MADS Meeting



## mantisdragon91

Looking to do our annual fall meeting at my place in NE Philly, Sunday 11/9 from 12-4. Who is interested in attending?


----------



## traveler13

I can make it.


----------



## Frog pool13

Id be interested in attending.


----------



## Colin C

count me in


----------



## radiata

I can make it. Any contention with an Eagles home game?


----------



## jckee1

Definitely up for a get together.


----------



## msb5446

Yes, please.  Definitely count me in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carola1155

radiata said:


> I can make it. Any contention with an Eagles home game?


Eagles play Monday night that week. 


Either way, count me (and the lady) in. I should have some more homebrew to bring along again too.


----------



## MDfrog

Looking forward to it, Count me in.


----------



## cbreon

I'd like to come


----------



## oddlot

I'm in not sure about Kim until it gets closer.


----------



## Halter

Count me in.


----------



## frogcrazy

I will try and make it. It's my wife's birthday so will try and sneak for a little while.


----------



## Jax99

Are beginners welcome?


----------



## Judy S

I went to my first gathering last fall...and was really made to feel comfortable...and am old enough to be some of the attendees' grandmother...so bite the bullet as I did...but I did have Captain Ron from near where I live take me 'cause I was really nervous...but should not have worried...after I fell into a snow bank...it was okay--as they say, it was an icebreaker....so come... I just wish that we had some stick on labels with our screen names and real names, and where we are from...hint, hint, hint....


----------



## SMenigoz

Roman,
I'm off that weekend and since the Eagles don't have a home game (got stuck in the traffic last time) I'll pencil your date in.
Scott


----------



## pafrogguy

If Mr Menigoz would like someone to ride along, I will be attending.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Wow,i hate to miss this one,sounds like a good crowd of froggers will attend! Unfortunately the Ravens are home at 1:00 that day,and that's one of my games in a season ticket split with a friend.Maybe I can switch up home games and make it,depends on other ticket holders! Thanks for the invite Roman!
Ron


----------



## jacobi

I'd like to attend, if I am available I'll be driving in from Brooklyn if anyone wants to carpool.


----------



## Moghue

never been to one but i def would love to come if its ok


----------



## Van Robinson

Work schedule permitting I would like to join in.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Sounds like this works for a good numbers of folks. 11/9 it is.


----------



## Moghue

just checked to see what my wifes schedule is and she works. so i def will be able to attend


----------



## Julio

should be fun. Might wanna post this on the FB group as well if not already.


----------



## zimmerj

I'm also interested if newbies are welcome. I saw someone else mention bringing some homebrew. I too, brew  Would be more than happy to share


----------



## Julio

Roll in the kegs!


----------



## Judy S

In this "case"...the more will be merrier...


----------



## zimmerj

I can't find the Facebook page. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Tincman

I will be there for sure!  s long as no one brings "Dubia" !lol


----------



## carola1155

zimmerj said:


> I can't find the Facebook page. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


The page is called "Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society"

It is a closed group so you have to be approved by an admin but it is visible in searches. If you have trouble send me a PM and I'll see if I can help further.


----------



## Judy S

Tincman...that was pretty funny....and I promise I'll leave Tom alone....


----------



## zimmerj

carola1155 said:


> The page is called "Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society"
> 
> It is a closed group so you have to be approved by an admin but it is visible in searches. If you have trouble send me a PM and I'll see if I can help further.


Thanks! Just sent a "join" request. I'm new to the hobby but already borderline obsessed & always anxious to learn so I'm looking forward to absorbing as much info as I can


----------



## Julio

how about we do a conservation Auction to support some of the organizations that make it possible for us to have these frogs, such as Tesoros, CRARC, TWI. any and all times donated will be auction off at the meeting.


----------



## carola1155

Julio said:


> how about we do a conservation Auction to support some of the organizations that make it possible for us to have these frogs, such as Tesoros, CRARC, TWI. any and all times donated will be auction off at the meeting.


I second this idea... but we need to make sure everyone shows up with some extra money to spend! A lot of times people just pre-arrange things and don't end up buying much else unfortunately.


----------



## Judy S

good idea...but if "we" knew what sort of frogs, plants, whatever is going to be there, we may not have enough cash to participate in an auction...since I have only been to the one MADS get-together...do people usually post what things they will be bringing???


----------



## Julio

Judy S said:


> good idea...but if "we" knew what sort of frogs, plants, whatever is going to be there, we may not have enough cash to participate in an auction...since I have only been to the one MADS get-together...do people usually post what things they will be bringing???


They are usually posted prior to the meeting as well as stuff that will be donated to the auction too. We do this on a regular basis at the NYC meetings, lets spread it around and get more ppl involved


----------



## Julio

Here is a small list of what i have available. 

7 blue footed leucs
Holland Line 6-8 months old $300 

8 standard lamasi 
Holland line Subadults 6 months old $325 each. 

1.3 Ameerega Pepperi "Abiseo"
Proven 1.5 years old. $400 for the group. 
Understory line.


----------



## carola1155

Yea it might be good to keep a running tally of what people are going to be offering for the auction... If we want, we can do it here and Lou and I are able to edit/update a single post to keep things streamlined. 



I just spoke to the gf and convinced her to paint a new canvas to auction off... She's done some pretty good ones in the past

This is the most recent one she did for me...


----------



## Moghue

Im still hoping to make this meet it is all going to depend on the date my daughter graduates from airforce basic training.


----------



## zimmerj

So what is one of these meetings like? And where is everyone from? I'm in Phoenixville, PA


----------



## Julio

zimmerj said:


> So what is one of these meetings like? And where is everyone from? I'm in Phoenixville, PA


Lots of socializing, plants , frogs and beer.


----------



## Moghue

well this is a week before my daughters graduation from airforce basic training. im going to try and talk the wife into coming with me for this.


----------



## ngeno626

im going to try and make it out there as well, might try and carpool i didnt get to drink enough beer the last time. 

I also second Judys suggestion for name tags although it reminds me of elementary school its not a bad idea at all..

ill post a list of what i have in the near future. 

Nick Geno


----------



## Judy S

maybe it does sound a bit second grade...but I know I would love to know who the culprits are...to me it just sort of makes sense...hope it happens, I'll pay for the nametags!!!!!


----------



## Tricolor

Might try to make this one. Hate to miss the browns game. 
Will have orange, yellow, mint terribilis, GL bi colors, maybe black saul, abesio froglets, 
maybe variabilis, vanzo, veradero,
cayo de agua, esperanza, maybe critobols.
thanks John


----------



## ngeno626

John if you have a female cayo save her forme


----------



## zreedman

I would be interested in attending. Never been to one, love talking frogs. Beer is always good. Count me in.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Im planning to make the trip out. 
I intend to bring a good selection of plants.
Ill have an interesting mix from common to rare. 
Open to trading.


Todd


----------



## Tricolor

Hey Nick, I might have one that looks like a possible female but not 100%


----------



## carola1155

Anyone have any mourning geckos available? Or maybe some other cool small geckos I could keep in a spare 12x12x18 I have laying around. 

I have some stuff to trade or can buy outright.


----------



## Moghue

would anyone be interested in any of the following. I can bring it if you are.

male dumerils boa
childrens python
pueblen milk snake
Im just looking to do some trading for frogs or whatever.
Just let me know


----------



## mantisdragon91

carola1155 said:


> Anyone have any mourning geckos available? Or maybe some other cool small geckos I could keep in a spare 12x12x18 I have laying around.
> 
> I have some stuff to trade or can buy outright.



Tom,


I have some Gonatodes Albogattus Fuscus available as well as some baby Pachydactylus Bibroni, either of which would work well in a tank of that size. Looking for $15 each on the Gonatodes or $10 on the Pachydactylus and can always do a trade on things I don't already have.


----------



## carola1155

Thanks Roman, I was hoping for something I could feed a meal replacement powder and just the occasional feeder as I don't really keep anything except FFs around regularly. (guess I should have specified that... haha)


----------



## Moghue

Moghue said:


> would anyone be interested in any of the following. I can bring it if you are.
> 
> male dumerils boa
> childrens python
> pueblen milk snake
> Im just looking to do some trading for frogs or whatever.
> Just let me know



Forgot to add i also have an african bullfrog im thinking its female i could bring along with any of the snakes if anyone is interested


----------



## ngeno626

heres a list of what i have available:
i dont think im going to bring anything that is not presold
also open to trades feel free to make an offer as well

4 orange sirensis 1 year old UE line- $35 each
3 rodyll vents UE line(alot of calling no eggs as of yet, there is at least 1 i suspect to be female but no guarentees) - $45 each or i will buy a proven female 
1 calling male tarapoto born 4/13 UE line Bought this guy from Scoy - $45
1:1 tarapoto she lays all the time but so far the eggs have not been good - $110 just a little over a year old
3 male intermedius 1 year phil tan line - $45 each will trade for a female 
many iquitos froglets and subadults from 1-5 months $40 these guys are beautiful one of my favorite frogs 
Male flavovittata 1 year $75
Unsexed flavo 1 year (i suspect this to be a pair i have seen courting but no eggs yet) $60
2 male standard imis 1 female standard imi age unknown this group is proven but have been laying some bad eggs lately $150 for the group

All of my frogs are properly suplimented with Repashy calcium plus and Vit A as well as fed melos springs and iso. 

feel free to send a PM or text 908-370-4806 with any quesions

i am also looking for a female Southern Variabilis and a female Arena Blanca 
looking forward to seeing everyone,

KCCO,
Nick


----------



## dave.razzi

I am pretty new to darts but I have caught the fever!! I would be very interested in coming to this meet if aloud!


----------



## Julio

New ppl are always welcomed


----------



## Moghue

looks like i will def be coming. were will it be held at.


----------



## carola1155

Moghue said:


> looks like i will def be coming. were will it be held at.


I think in the past Roman has asked that you send him a private message for the address.


----------



## ggazonas

I'll have a few froglets available for the meeting. All froglets are 2-4 mos old unless otherwise noted.

6 E. Zarajunga $20 each or 6 for $100
1 E. Zarajunga sub adult $30
1 E. Salvia sub adult $35
4 A. bassleri 'Chrome' $50 each or 4 for $175
3 A.pepperi 'Yellow/Gold' $40 each or 3 for $100
1 D. tinc 'Patricia' juvie $30

pm if interested.


----------



## zimmerj

ggazonas said:


> I'll have a few froglets available for the meeting. All froglets are 2-4 mos old unless otherwise noted.
> 
> 6 E. Zarajunga $20 each or 6 for $100
> 1 E. Zarajunga sub adult $30
> 1 E. Salvia sub adult $35
> 4 A. bassleri 'Chrome' $50 each or 4 for $175
> 3 A.pepperi 'Yellow/Gold' $40 each or 3 for $100
> 1 D. tinc 'Patricia' juvie $30
> 
> pm if interested.


Hey do you have any pics of these, specifically the pepperi?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Moghue

Spo no interest in any of the snakes in my earlier post at all. I am willing to also give away my african bullfrog to a good home no cost if anyone is interested in her. let me know before the meet so i can remember to bring anything


----------



## Judy S

just don't forget the beer......


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys, 

I have decided to sell a few rarer plants ahead of time to help me pay for fuel costs. 
https://www.facebook.com/todd.slipp...97311849720.1073741850.100000683787590&type=1
If you are not on Facebook please use this list below and message me which species you are interested in photos of. 
Peperomia marmorata $5
Begonia polilloensis $8
Begonia burkillii variegata $8
Nautilocalyx ecuadoranus $25 (This is still quite rare in the hobby)
If someone wants to buy all of these Id sell them all for $40


Thanks!


----------



## Cormyrean

Hey! I've met a few of you guys in person over the recent months and its always been a blast! I'd love to come to this meeting. Can't wait. 

-Mike


----------



## Moghue

Dont know if i will be coming to this now. My wife might have to work that day because she needs to change her day off so we can drive down to texas to see my daughtet graduate from Air Force basic training.


----------



## zimmerj

Will anyone have any grasses available that are good in PDF vivs?


----------



## SMenigoz

What I can bring to the meet:
(4) Mint Terribilis
Variabilis (may be sexable)
(2) Quinquevittus
Abesio (sexed and younger)
Green Sipaliwini
(2)Brazilian yellowheads
(3) Bakhuis
Azureventris(sexed)
Alanis
Yellow Galac
Red Galac
Cobalt
Azureus
Citronella(female)
Pumilio (2)Black Jeans
(2) ElDorado

Fruitflies
Southern live oak and Willow oak leaf litter
Plant cuttings to trade

Obviously, I won't bring any of the above if no one PMs me with interest.
Scott


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

The Begonia burkillii is spoken for. 
I also have a 12 x 12 x 10.5 box of excelsior for $20. I may be able to do 2 boxes this size.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

BTW, Im using any money from presales towards my trip there guys! So I definitely appreciate anyone who purchases anything before the meet!

Thanks,


----------



## Julio

Here is a small list of what i have available. 


1.1 Proven Pair of Salt Creek. 
2012 imports $250 

1.1 Proven pair of Man Creek F1s
from 2004 imports 19 months old and very proven. 
$300

1.1 Solarte F1s from 2012 imports
14 months old. $300

7 blue footed leucs
Holland Line 6-8 months old $300 

8 standard lamasi 
Holland line Subadults 6 months old $325 each. 

1.3 Ameerega Pepperi "Abiseo"
Proven 1.5 years old. $400 for the group. 
Understory line. PENDING!

Female True sip 
Sean Stew Line
11 months old
$125

2.1 E. Anthonyii Buena Esperanza 
Very Proven trio $150 2 years old


P. Vittatus 
CRARC line 
8 sub adults $25 each. about 6 months old


----------



## carola1155

Guess we're starting to get close now aren't we.

It's not much, but I have a couple things available right now... I'm donating 25% to Tesoros.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...-isabel-group-calling-std-leuc-choc-leuc.html
If you prepay by the end of the month I can forward the money to Damian and get it matched as part of the October fundraiser he's doing. 

As for beer, it's looking like I'll at least have some of my 'Punkin' Porter and my Hefeweizen. Might have some of my dry-hopped pilsner if it's ready.


----------



## Julio

Also please bring plant cuttings, and any frog related items that you would like to donate to the conservation auction, tads and frogs are always welcomed


----------



## jckee1

Can't wait! Always fun. Bringing some cuttings for sale and for the auction as well. I am definitely bringing a nice size cutting of the new Panamanian Solanum for the auction. Might be able to fish out some Moraspungo tads for the auction as well.


----------



## Julio

Solarte Sold

E. Anthonyii Buena Esperanza sold. 

Also have 10 E. Tricolor Morospungo $75 each about 1 year old. ABG line


----------



## Julio

jckee1 said:


> Can't wait! Always fun. Bringing some cuttings for sale and for the auction as well. I am definitely bringing a nice size cutting of the new Panamanian Solanum for the auction. Might be able to fish out some Moraspungo tads for the auction as well.


Thanks for your donations Jim!!


----------



## traveler13

I will be bring my two yellow PT black feet and a yellow D. Truncatus. I also have a 12x12x18 exo terra if anyone is interested.


----------



## Van Robinson

I have a surplus of Inibico Tarapoto, P. Tan Banded imitators, some standard leucomelas, a couple of veraderos. Plant cuttings and a few rooted, some common stuff some not. Open to trades, etc. Also could thin out a B. dubia colony if anyone needs to feed some bigger herps.

Van


----------



## Tincman

Hey Guys, sorry for the rushed appearance of this listing, but I can bring a few really beautiful nice sized frogs to the meet if anyone has interest? Email me for pics or more info on any of these @ *[email protected]*
*MADS Available Frogs: * 

*Patricia-Froglets/Juvis*$25 for all sizes sub adult (perhaps a sexable/probable female or 2 @ $60 each)
*Vanessa* F1s (Sexed Pair=$200, Juvie/Subs, $55 Each)
*Auratus "Super Blue"*- Juvie/subs (5 @ $200)
*Terribilis "Yellow"*- Juvis (4 @ $180)
*Cauchero*-Probable Female ($60)
*Leucomelas*- Probable Female ($45)
*Azureus*- Breeding group of 4 ($200)
*Sylvatica San Lorenzo*-Trio of young Froglets, Great color on these, will be more red & black then most adults($900)

*LEDs*- I Also Have 14 Watt & 20 Watt LEDs in stock that use all 6500k Diodes & come with a year warranty. The 14 Watt are 18$ & the 20 watt almost 16" LEDs are 30$ each or $35 with Corded Lamps..ASk about Quantity discounts on any items or frogs...
Thanks, see you guys soon, Idris- Tincman Herps


----------



## DamianR

Hey Everyone 
I will have the following available. 

Auratus Gold
Auratus Colon 
Lamasi Highland 
Silvatica San Lorenzo
Blue Footed Leucs 

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## traveler13

Update:
I will be bring my two yellow PT black feet and a yellow D. Truncatus. I also have a 12x12x18 exo terra if anyone is interested.


2 yellow PT black feet-pending


----------



## DamianR

If i can get enough interest i will make an order for Naturose and bring to meet. I will need to know full amounts by Sunday to place order. You can email [email protected]. 

2 oz bags $18 each


----------



## Moghue

i tell you the drama at my house never ends lol. looks like i will be coming once again now that the wife has her work schedule all figured out hopefully. 
i still am wondering if anyone would be interested in any of the following, male dumeril boa, childrens python, african bullfrog. just let m eknow so i can bring it when i come thanks


----------



## mantisdragon91

Quick update. In their infinite wisdom the city decided to replace the water mains on my street earlier this month and it looks like the work will not be finished in time for the meet. End result is that there will be no parking on my block, but there will be plenty of parking on neighboring streets. Also after having a chance to take inventory and fill all outstanding commitments this is what I will have available for sale or trade:

Greater Indian House Geckoes(Hemidactylus Prashadi) I have a number of juveniles available from this and last years breeding. This is one of the largest and most colorful of the house gecko genus and because it is found only in India rather uncommon in North American collections. $50 each

Standing's Day Geckos( Phelsuma Standingii) Have 5 available from this year's breeding. This is one of the largest and most endangered of the Malagasy day geckos and is also one of the easiest to keep in captivity. $50 each

Bibron's Gecko(Pachydactylus Bibroni) Have 3 available from this summer's hatch. One of the largest of the South African geckos and also one of the hardiest. They get very tame once they know you and will come and beg for food. $10 each

Nicaraguan Yellow Head Geckos ( Gonatodes Albogattus) Have a number available from the past several years hatches. Small, active and can be kept with darts provided proper ventilation and heat spot is provided. $15 each


----------



## oddlot

I'll have southern magnolia, and regular magnolia leaves as well as some nice course excelsior for sale or trade. I have 1 gallon bags of the excelsior or can bring packed boxes if desired.Looking for orchids or plants I dont have.Pm me and let me know what you have and or what you need.I will just sell them out right too.I'll see what else I may have and I'll put together a want list. 

Also looking for green trivs, day geckos or leaftails.


----------



## Judy S

what are leaftails??


----------



## Van Robinson

Leaftails = Geckos of the genus Uroplatus


----------



## Tricolor

Im bringing my old jalopy hope they do not tow it away thinking its abandoned. Should have some yellow, orange, and some small mints, maybe a few bi colors. Might have a couple cayo de aquas left.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey all

Just confirmed that I have off work Sunday! YAY!

I still have the 12 X 12 X 10.5 inch box excelsior for sale. Id be willing to sell it for $15.
I will be bringing about 20 potted plants for sale/trade and I will be bringing some cuttings as well. 
The potted plants will include
Solanum cf evolvulifolium (Sp Colombia #1)
Begonia aff acutifolia
Begonia bipinnatifida
Episcia lilacina 'Bribri Costa Rica'
Selaginella sp 'Red'
Selaginella sp 'Red Stem'
Peperomia trinervula (Sp Bibi)
Nautilocalyx lynchii
Amalophyllon sp RM2006
And probably several others! Not to mention cuttings!
I have a few plants I wont be bringing unless they are sold prior to the meet.
Nautilocalyx ecuadoranus $25 (Nice established plant showing nice foliage!)
Peperomia marmorata $5 (Small plantlet)

I will also have starter cultures of springtails as well as starter cultures of Rice flour beetles.

In addition to all this I intend to donate some additional plants to the auction! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone and having a great time!


----------



## oddlot

I'm looking for orchids,rare plants,day geckos,leaf geckos,green trivs or let me know what you have. 

I may even be willing to trade my female blue tongue skink for the right trade but won't bring her unless a trade is arranged before hand.

I may have a nice size piece or two of Marcgravia Umbellatta. Pm me with interests.


----------



## oddlot

I forgot, I also have Rhaph Honkongensis, that I may be willing to take a piece off of for a good trade. It's very rare and very hard to find in the hobby. The size of the piece depends on the trade.

The first two pics are of the Rhaph the third is of the Umbellatta.


----------



## Van Robinson

If anyone has interest I could bring cuttings of the following as tanks need a trim: Philodendron verrucosum, burle marx fantasy, Monstera acuminata
Begonia manaus, B. glabra, B. 'buttercup', B. rajah started small plan,t
Amalophyllon, Paradrymonia campostyla, Cissus amazonicus, C. discolor
Episcia 'silver skies', Episicia unknowns several, Solanaceae mystery vine 2
Selaginalla plana, unicata, krassiana, Chirita tamiana
Rhaphidophora hayi, R. unk shingler, Pilea glauca, Pilea 'silver cloud'

More common stuff if anyone starting some tanks and needs starter plants. Most interested in trading. Thanks


----------



## Julio

you shoudl bring some to donate to the auction!!



Van Robinson said:


> If anyone has interest I could bring cuttings of the following as tanks need a trim: Philodendron verrucosum, burle marx fantasy, Monstera acuminata
> Begonia manaus, B. glabra, B. 'buttercup', B. rajah started small plan,t
> Amalophyllon, Paradrymonia campostyla, Cissus amazonicus, C. discolor
> Episcia 'silver skies', Episicia unknowns several, Solanaceae mystery vine 2
> Selaginalla plana, unicata, krassiana, Chirita tamiana
> Rhaphidophora hayi, R. unk shingler, Pilea glauca, Pilea 'silver cloud'
> 
> More common stuff if anyone starting some tanks and needs starter plants. Most interested in trading. Thanks


----------



## scoy

Looking forward to the meet. Have a few frogs I can bring if theres any interest.
2 female higland sirensis
1 paru froglet
4 bastimentos juvi/ sub adults
several banded imitator froglet/ juvi
several chazuta adults and a proven pair
trio of veradero imitators
4 pampa harmosa benedicta 1 sub, 3 froglet
4 standard reticulatus 2 subs, 2 froglets
1 caynachi fantastica froglet
5 azeurus froglets
3 standard leuc froglets
several blue leg vent adults to froglets

Message me for prices if interested in anything, willing to do really good prices on most frogs for the meet. Also can bring iso cultures of dwarf white, purple, and giant orange. Also will be donating a iso package for the auction of six babies of zebra, peach, dalmation, powder blue, and calico isos. See ya there.


----------



## mydumname

I have the following if anyone is interested (will only bring if interest):

Theloderma Asperum - $40 each
Cinnamon Frogs - $50 each
1 month old Phelsuma Klemmeri - $75

I also have exoterra 18" light fixtures that are brand new (came with the exo terra tanks I bought) - $20 each or 2 for $35

Here is a link for the fixture:

Exo Terra : Compact Top / Compact Fluorescent Terrarium Canopy

Please email at [email protected] or PM if interested.


----------



## cbreon

I will bring the following if anyone is interested, but I will need to know in the next few days to have enough time to package them.... 

Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested in any of these.

I have some plants to trade, including drymonia cubensis, drymonia pendula, pearcea abunda, dischidia pectinodes, marcgravia rectiflora and more. 

Several Broms, I ordered too many, all of these broms are neoreglia and are full-grown, all range from 10-12in in diameter. They are $10 each which is what I paid... 


Neo "Spring Blush"



Neo "Madrid"



Neo "Royal Burgundy"



Neo "Strawberry blush"



Neo "sp15 (hhxffr)" -some Neo Hybrid


----------



## zimmerj

Does anyone have any pea aphid cultures they could sell?


----------



## houndude

Hi all! Very excited to hopefully meet you this weekend. I am in the market for 2-3 tincs, maybe azureus or something blue  I am a student and would like to keep prices down, so let me know if you have something in mind.

I also will have a 12x12x18 zoo med terrarium that is completely set up and ready to go. It has a false bottom, a nice piece of grape wood, the foam background, and a very healthy philodendron. There is also a waterfall pump in the bottom that can be fired up! I would definitely love to trade the tank for frogs if possible as well!

Looking forward to Sunday!


----------



## Judy S

has that tank had any frogs in it? And if you post a picture, it might help you in any trade/sale....See you Sunday!!


----------



## carola1155

Alright... trying to move these guys... Special deal if you pick them up at the meet.

Still hoping to give 25% to Tesoros as well.

Proven group of 4 SIs - $100/group

Proven Male Leuc and unsexed Chocolate leuc - $100/both frogs. I'm going to break down their tank if nobody takes the package deal so it comes with a free leuc tad if you want it.

Pics available here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...-isabel-group-calling-std-leuc-choc-leuc.html


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys,
I got a package from my friends in Texas yesterday. They donated a few Colombian plants to the auction!
So I put together a Colombian biotope plant package to auction off!

Anthurium scandens
Begonia foliosa var putzeysiana
Pearcea abunda 
Peperomia sp Colombia
Peperomia turboensis
Philodendron brandtianum
Selaginella sp Colombia
Solanum cf evolvulifolium (Sp Colombia #1)
I may be adding more species as I sort through my collection and find more species that are native to Colombia.


----------



## scoy

Does anyone have any phase 22 panels or packs they can sell me? please email me at [email protected]


----------



## radiata

So, what time will the *Auction* begin?


----------



## oddlot

before you get there Bob lol


----------



## Julio

radiata said:


> So, what time will the *Auction* begin?


Figure we would do it half way through the meeting


----------



## Judy S

I hope who plans to attend goes back to the post that explains the parking situation....I don't mean to be a mench...


----------



## mantisdragon91

Judy S said:


> I hope who plans to attend goes back to the post that explains the parking situation....I don't mean to be a mench...


Parking should be fine. There is a ballfield that parallels my block along which there should be plenty of parking now that base ball season is behind us.


----------



## carola1155

Random thought for those of you that don't mind cleaning and recycling fruit fly cultures... I have come to the conclusion that I'm never going to get around to it... and I have a big trash bag full of old cultures sitting in my attic. Anybody wants them, they're all yours. Otherwise they're hitting the trash cans sunday night.


----------



## Halter

I will be bringing a ton of bromeliads. all will be $5 each, and are big and frog free.

Cork and media as well

I can spring isopods and springs too if needed.


----------



## scoy

I'm bringing some insulated cork pieces ( 12"x36"x1" $8) for another member if anyone else is interested let me know. Also have a group of four pampa hermosa benedicta $250. Three froglets and one sub adult/ adult size ,priced for tommorrow.


----------



## pa.walt

with people bringing stuff there might not be room for us to have a meeting


----------



## Tricolor

Ill try to donate something. Maybe a couple terribilis froglets.


----------



## Sirjohn

Looking forward to the meet, and meeting everyone... Will bring something for the auction...


----------



## Judy S

how 'bout that RFB Basti???? HAHA


----------



## Halter

Just a sample. I will be donating a bunch of stuff for the auction.


----------



## Cormyrean

Hey everyone, FrogNerd here! I'm really looking forward to my first MADS meeting!
Tomorrow i'll be bringing:
> 7 booming Bean Beetle cultures
> 8 Dwarf White Isopod Cultures(heavily seeded), 
> 4 bags, a gallon each, of imported New Zealand sphagnum moss.

I can also whip up some heavily seeded flightless Golden D. Hydei cultures if anyone is interested. Just let me know between now and 10am tomorrow morning so I have enough time to make them.

Unfortunately my froglet population is lacking at the moment, so I won't have any frogs with me this time. Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Sherman

Can someone tell me where this is happening?
Also at what time it begins.

I will have assorted MistKing nozzles, hose and fittings along with a 40 breeder horizontal conversion for sale. $165.

Thanks,


----------



## pa.walt

Sherman said:


> Can someone tell me where this is happening?
> Also at what time it begins.
> 
> I will have assorted MistKing nozzles, hose and fittings along with a 40 breeder horizontal conversion for sale. $165.
> 
> Thanks,


12:00 pm sunday at romans house philadelphia pa.


----------



## oddlot

Bringing a very Large box of excelsior,two types of leaves, and dried terrarium moss for the auction as well as have some for sale. I have a limited amount of southern magnolia seed pods as well. See everyone there.I'll be here for another couple of hours so if you want any of the above you can still reserve some as supplies are limited. Safe travels!


----------



## Razzi

I would like to give a HUGE shout out and thanks to Roman for holding the event at his house! It was much appreciated. I had a great time meeting everyone!!


----------



## Tricolor

Great meet. It was a lot of fun seeing everyone. Thanks Roman


----------



## oddlot

Thank you once again for sharing your home and collection with everyone. I had a great time and it was nice to see a bunch of new faces! Thanks Roman and everyone who made this a success and we raise some cash for the auction which is always a good thing.


----------



## zimmerj

Yeah, thanks Roman! I had a great time meeting everyone


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Thanks Roman! Great meeting,and auction! Thanks for putting up with all of us! And thanks Lauren for the excellent food!
Ron


----------



## cbreon

CAPTAIN RON said:


> Thanks Roman! Great meeting,and auction! Thanks for putting up with all of us! And thanks Lauren for the excellent food!
> Ron


Second that, thanks Roman and Lauren! Great get together, good people and good conversations.


----------



## msb5446

Thanks so much for hosting the MADS meet, Roman! Was a much needed bit of air to be around fellow froggers and seeing your awesome collection of herps! Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio

Thanks to Roman and Lauren for hosting the meeting. Also thanks to everyone who donated items for the auction! we managed to raise $586 at the auction for Tesoros!


----------



## Judy S

It was a blast...thanks for having it at your place...kids were just great...much better than almost any other youngsters at their ages...and we older youngsters say thank you again...very generous of you both.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Like to also thank Roman and Lauren for hosting yesterday. It was a great turnout. Was good to see people I havent seen in a while and also meet new friends!

I think the auction went well and would love to do this again at future meetings. 
Also would be interested in finding new ways to raise funds for Tesoros and other frog related institutes.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Lauren and I wanted to thank everyone who showed up and to especially thank Judy from playing the "house mom" with the clean up. In the 4 plus years that we have been doing this, this was by the far the biggest turn out and it was exciting seeing all the new faces as well as the genuine interest people had in sharing ideas and observations. Assuming no one else decides to do one in the spring(hint... hint) we would be more than happy to host another one come April. Its always a different feel in the basement at the start of the breeding season as opposed to what it looks like a month or two after it ends when most of the activity has ended and most of the offspring are gone.


----------



## DamianR

First i would also like to thank our gracious Hosts Roman and Lauren, it was an amazing meet. 

Secondly i would also like to thank everyone participating in Auction, i am super glad to announce we raised a total of $596 dollars .

Great job everyone.


----------



## FroggyKnight

DamianR said:


> First i would also like to thank our gracious Hosts Roman and Lauren, it was an amazing meet.
> 
> Secondly i would also like to thank everyone participating in Auction, i am super glad to announce we raised a total of $596 dollars .
> 
> Great job everyone.


I wasn't at this event as I live in Washington, but I would like to thank everyone who participated in this auction. You guys are a great community out there and I'm amazed at how successful you all were at raising these funds! Damian, you have done a great job keeping this all organized as well, thank you for everything your doing for Tesoros.

Thanks guys, y'all are just awesome 

John


----------



## Sherman

Thank you Roman and Lauren for a great meeting.
It was a pleasure to put faces to some of the screen names. 
(Thanks for the name tags Judy.)

Chris


----------



## SMenigoz

mantisdragon91 said:


> Assuming no one else decides to do one in the spring(hint... hint) we would be more than happy to host another one come April.


Echoing the praise of Roman and Lauren's hosting for the MADS !
I'd like to offer my place up [again] after a lengthy hiatus. I have a modest collection and enough room to support a good turnout. I was thinking March... like to watch the weather and see if we can target another 4' snowstorm as we did a few years ago...anyone remember havign to shuttle people from school parking lots?


----------



## mantisdragon91

SMenigoz said:


> Echoing the praise of Roman and Lauren's hosting for the MADS !
> I'd like to offer my place up [again] after a lengthy hiatus. I have a modest collection and enough room to support a good turnout. I was thinking March... like to watch the weather and see if we can target another 4' snowstorm as we did a few years ago...anyone remember havign to shuttle people from school parking lots?


Modest collection my ass. Leave it to you to be the master of understatement.


----------



## oddlot

mantisdragon91 said:


> Modest collection my ass. Leave it to you to be the master of understatement.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SMenigoz

I'm trying to narrow the window between my social schedule, work schedule and your interest for the next MADS at my place in Frederick, Maryland.
Can't do 11Feb-18Feb = Cayman Islands
I work every other weekend.
Can't do end of March= Santee Cooper, SC bass fishing trip

My best weekend is the 14/15 of March.
Interest?
Topics to cover, or auction?
Scott


----------



## Julio

Hey Scott,

Just pick the date that best works for you and the gang will get there and we should have a conservation auction


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

March would probably be best.

Definitely would like to do another auction!


----------



## edaxflamma

Is this an event that a relatively new DB member could pop into to put some faces to names?


----------



## oddlot

You might get more response if you start a new thread being the title is fall mads meet. I'll try to make it when ever it works for you.


----------



## SMenigoz

edaxflamma said:


> Is this an event that a relatively new DB member could pop into to put some faces to names?


I welcome new DB members to my place after a brief, but thorough body cavity search and polygraph... 

You might get more response if you start a new thread being the title is fall mads meet. I'll try to make it when ever it works for you.
Agreed. I'll start one soon.


----------



## zimmerj

SMenigoz said:


> I welcome new DB members to my place after a brief, but thorough body cavity search and polygraph...
> 
> You might get more response if you start a new thread being the title is fall mads meet. I'll try to make it when ever it works for you.
> Agreed. I'll start one soon.


Searching for smuggled frogs?  Can you post the link here when you do start a new thread?


----------



## Armson

SMenigoz said:


> I'm trying to narrow the window between my social schedule, work schedule and your interest for the next MADS at my place in Frederick, Maryland.
> Can't do 11Feb-18Feb = Cayman Islands
> I work every other weekend.
> Can't do end of March= Santee Cooper, SC bass fishing trip
> 
> My best weekend is the 14/15 of March.
> Interest?
> Topics to cover, or auction?
> Scott



Scott, are you diving the caymans?

-B


----------



## SMenigoz

Armson said:


> Scott, are you diving the caymans?
> 
> -B


No-- we just snorkel around. Been there 2x before... love Stingray City.
Never took up diving, although my sister/husband dive all around the world-- we live vicariously through them.


----------



## Armson

Scott, 
you should go to Hell send me a post card when you get there. 


Hell, Grand Cayman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






-B


----------



## Judy S

Hahahahaha


----------

